# Closed Captions from DVD video



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

I like to rip my DVD videos (owned by me) and copy them to my Tivo for viewing. I sometimes need the closed captions to understand all or parts of a movie. After the DVD video file is ripped I can see the closed captions in VLC and VideoReDo, but they do not show when played on the Tivo. 

VideoReDo shows the captions as DVD608 instead of EIA608. I can extract the captions with CCExtractor, but can't get them back into the file as EIA.

I know about using StreamBaby with captions. That solution doesn't work for me for several reasons.

Can anybody tell me how to get closed captions to work on the Tivo using a video file from a DVD. The answer to the same questions for Blue Ray would also be appreciated.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

streambaby with .srt file and re-encoding with burned in captions are the only ways I've found that work for DVD sourced video. Starting with DVD video and ending with proper EIA608 captions that can be toggled on/off I have not found a way to accomplish. Note that re-encoding with VRD TVSuite to H.264 appears like it should work since it generates EIA608 captions from DVD captions. But on the TiVo even though it recognizes there are captions with resulting videos, turning them on just results in occasional gibberish for text.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

The computer is not always on and if I'm not around Streambaby doesn't work for my wife. I don't want captions on all the time so burned in isn't good.

I see the same problems with VRD H.264 files.

A couple of years ago I was able to get closed captions into a .mpg file using T2Sami, but T2Sami seemed to cause timing issues with the captions. T2Sami isn't supported any more so there doesn't seem any chance of a fix from that source.

I'm worried if someone with your knowledge hasn't found a solution.

Thanks anyway. Still hoping someone has a solution.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I think VideRedo is closest I got to a working solution. May be worth starting a thread over in VRD forums so Dan can look into it. It's pretty easy to generate a working sample (recorded from TiVo) vs a non-working sample sourced from a DVD if testcases are needed.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

DVDs and TiVo files store the captions in a different place. I know we have code to convert from TiVo to DVD, when authoring a DVD, but I'm not sure if we convert the other way or not. What format are you saving to? If you're not already try saving to MPEG-2 Program Stream, that's the one most likely to do the conversion. If that doesn't work send me a PM and we'll see about getting a sample so I can test it out and see if it's something I could easily fix on our end.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan, this is what mediainfo shows for original clip from DVD:

```
Text
ID                               : 224 (0xE0)-DVD-2
Format                           : EIA-608
Muxing mode                      : DVD-Video
Muxing mode, more info           : Muxed in Video #1
Bit rate mode                    : Constant
Stream size                      : 0.00 Byte (0%)
```
Saving as Mpeg2 Program Stream in VRD gives you exact same thing as above in the output. Saving as H264 Transport Stream or H264 MP4 gives this:

```
Text
ID                               : 224 (0xE0)-608-1
Menu ID                          : 1 (0x1)
Format                           : EIA-608
Muxing mode                      : SCTE 128 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info           : Muxed in Video #1
Duration                         : 1mn 0s
Bit rate mode                    : Constant
Stream size                      : 0.00 Byte (0%)
```
A working sample downloaded from TiVo itself has a slightly different mux mode as reported by mediainfo (A/53/DTVCC Transport vs SCTE 128/DTVCC Transport):

```
Text
ID                               : 224 (0xE0)-608-1
Format                           : EIA-608
Muxing mode                      : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info           : Muxed in Video #1
Bit rate mode                    : Constant
Stream size                      : 0.00 Byte (0%)
```


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> DVDs and TiVo files store the captions in a different place. I know we have code to convert from TiVo to DVD, when authoring a DVD, but I'm not sure if we convert the other way or not. What format are you saving to? If you're not already try saving to MPEG-2 Program Stream, that's the one most likely to do the conversion. If that doesn't work send me a PM and we'll see about getting a sample so I can test it out and see if it's something I could easily fix on our end.


Dan,

I use DVDFab to copy the DVD to my hard drive. I then use VRD to "Open Title from a DVD." The file is then saved as "MPEG2 Program Stream."

Using Tools>Show Video Program Info in VRD the captions are listed as "DVD 608."

The captions show when played in VRD or VLC, but now when transferred to the Tivo.

Let me know here on the forum or PM me with what kind of sample you want. I'll need to know if you want just a slice of the .mpg or if you want me to try some of the h.264 formats. I have VRD and Handbrake so if you'll let me know exactly what you want I'll try to get it to you.

We had a similar discussion a couple of years ago. At that time I tried T2Sami. That created timing issues between the audio and closed captions. I sent you some samples at that time but no solution was found.

I now have a Roamio so using transport streams or h.264 formats are available to me if needed.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Dragin (Mar 18, 2013)

I use AppGeeker DVD Ripper to rip my DVDs onto HDD, it allows you to get full quality and keep all the subtitles.

http://www.appgeeker.com/convert/rip-dvd-to-mp4-mac.html

You might want to try it first since it is easy to use.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

bobfrank said:


> I now have a Roamio so using transport streams or h.264 formats are available to me if needed.


You'll have to use transport streams, because recent versions of the TiVo software ignore captions delivered in program streams.

I can't comment on the full process of getting captions from DVDs to TiVos at this time, just that they won't get there in a program stream, guaranteed (unless they're turned into open captions and burned in).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I talked to DanR, he's the caption expert on our team, he's looking into the possibility of adding this for MPG output. So this might be coming to a future version of VRD.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I talked to DanR, he's the caption expert on our team, he's looking into the possibility of adding this for MPG output. So this might be coming to a future version of VRD.


 Thanks. What about the issue with the current H264 output not working on the TiVo (slightly different mux type as posted above)?


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> I talked to DanR, he's the caption expert on our team, he's looking into the possibility of adding this for MPG output. So this might be coming to a future version of VRD.


That would be great. I've been wanting that feature for a long time, and the older I get, the more prople mumble on TV, and the more I want it.

Based on wmcbrine's comment I will be testing whether having VRD save the file in .ts format.

Thanks.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

You could let pyTivo do the remuxing. You just have to add "ts=on" to the Server section of pyTivo.conf. You have to do that anyway, for transport streams (except .TiVo files).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

moyekj said:


> Thanks. What about the issue with the current H264 output not working on the TiVo (slightly different mux type as posted above)?


I'll ask DanR about that as well. Like I said he's the CC expert.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

This gets more interesting. I posted above that it appeared like it was slight difference in mux type that explained why DVD source doesn't work while a TiVo sourced mpeg2 does (A/53/DTVCC Transport vs SCTE 128/DTVCC Transport).
However, if you do this experiment you end up with working captions on the TiVo:
1. Record a short mpeg2 clip on your TiVo that has captions
2. Transfer and convert to H.264 TS with VRD
3. Transfer back with pyTivo with ts=on in [server] section

My starting mpeg2 clip sourced from TiVo is reported as such by mediainfo:

```
Text #1
ID                               : 224 (0xE0)-608-1
Format                           : EIA-608
Muxing mode                      : A/53 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info           : Muxed in Video #1
Bit rate mode                    : Constant
Stream size                      : 0.00 Byte (0%)
```
The resulting H.264 TS generated by VRD is reported as such by mediainfo, and captions worked fine for this when I transferred to my Roamio Pro:

```
Text #1
ID                               : 224 (0xE0)-608-1
Menu ID                          : 1 (0x1)
Format                           : EIA-608
Muxing mode                      : SCTE 128 / DTVCC Transport
Muxing mode, more info           : Muxed in Video #1
Duration                         : 59s 960ms
Bit rate mode                    : Constant
Stream size                      : 0.00 Byte (0%)
```
So it's not the slight difference in reported mux types that's the difference, it must be something else.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

I was able to get a video file off a DVD and onto the Tivo with closed captions, but the audio lost sync in the process.

I ripped the DVD with DVDFab. Used VRD to "Open title from a DVD..." and save as mpg. Loading the resulting mpg file back into VRD and selecting "Show Video Program Info" showed that the captions were "DVD 608."

I extracted the closed captions to a .srt file using CCExtractor. Then I muxed (if that's the right word) the srt into the mpg using T2Sami. When the resulting mpg file was loaded into VRD the "Show Video Program Info" reported that the captions were now "EIA 608."

I then saved this file as MKV h.264 and pushed it to the Tivo with pyTivo.

The result was closed captions with the DVD video on the Tivo.

Unfortunately, it seems that muxing the srt file into the mpg with T2Sami caused the audio to slowly get out of sync as the video progressed.

If I just had something to insert the srt file into the mpg without throwing the audio out of sync I might have what I need. Sadly the author of T2Sami has abandoned the project so there will be no help from there.

So close and yet...


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

bobfrank said:


> I extracted the closed captions to a .srt file using CCExtractor. Then I muxed (if that's the right word) the srt into the mpg using T2Sami. When the resulting mpg file was loaded into VRD the "Show Video Program Info" reported that the captions were now "EIA 608."


 Why not transfer this mpg directly to TiVo instead of going through VRD to generate an mkv which then gets remuxed by pyTivo again when transferring to TiVo?


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

Because when I do what you suggest the Tivo does not recognize the CC. I can't turn captions on when the mpg plays. And I still have the audio sync issue.


----------

